

Tim OReily: books that shaped how I think - http-kid
http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/oreilly/tim/articles/favebooks_0705.html

======
zeynel1
do you think the next generation will write about --websites that shaped how i
think-- or paper-books will remain as the most important authority on written-
word for generations to come

